# [SOLVED] Total sound loss Creative Labs Audigy Sound Blaster 5.1 Please Help!



## Bhavesh (Sep 13, 2006)

Hey, I'm having big problems with my sound system. I'm using the *Creative Labs Inspire Audigy Sound Blaster 5.1* 
My PC specs are as follows:

_-AMD Athlon XP2200+ Processor 1.36Ghz
-1024GB RAM
-30.4GB Hard Disk Space (remaining)
-Windows XP home edition (service pack 2)_

The problems have started out of the blue. Basically on start up of XP I encountered 2 messages they read as follows:

- *Creative Taskbar *(as the heading)- _The sound card in the system is not properly installed. Re-install the sound card and try again. There was an option to click OK._ 
The 2nd message which appeared behind the first said exactly the same thing, but it was headered *CTL Tray*.

At this point I noticed that the usual relevant Audigy icons were missing from the tray. Also, the Creative Labs menu which is usually on auto hide and appears when hovering over the top of the desktop was missing.

At this point, I had full use of sound and everything seemed to be ok apart from the messages and missing icons/menu.

I decided to uninstall the entire software using the add/remove programs method. After re-booting, I then used *Driver Cleaner 3* to clean up any old drivers. After a further re-boot I re-installed the entire software using the original CD which came with my package.

When re-booting again, I still noticed the same messages appear as before regarding the *Creative Taskbar *and *CTL Tray*. Another window appeared stating that a file was missing and it was needed to complete the installation but unfortunately I didn't note the name of it. There were options to browse windows or the CD for it, but to no avail.

I'm now without any sound at all and my PC has no sound device recognised. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks to anyone who can assist in advance!

Regards,

Bhav


----------



## Bhavesh (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: Total sound loss Creative Labs Audigy Sound Blaster 5.1 Please Help!*

Can anyone please help?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Total sound loss Creative Labs Audigy Sound Blaster 5.1 Please Help!*

Hi,
Try *Creative's AutoUpdate*.


----------



## Bhavesh (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: Total sound loss Creative Labs Audigy Sound Blaster 5.1 Please Help!*

I hate to sound dumb, but I need to make sure I do this right. 

The only thing I have left on the PC that's to do with Audigy right now are some drivers. There is still Audigy under add remove programs.

Should I uninstall these and then re-install the software from scratch before looking for new drivers on that site you've linked?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Total sound loss Creative Labs Audigy Sound Blaster 5.1 Please Help!*

Uninstall the Audigy software on your computer. Then press the link. At Creative click AutoUpdate.


----------



## Bhavesh (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: Total sound loss Creative Labs Audigy Sound Blaster 5.1 Please Help!*

Ok, just did that and this is what the auto update says:

_The following Creative products have been detected on your system. If you do not wish to update a particular product, please deselect it from the list. Click "Check Update" to continue.

Please set any installed pop-up blockers to allow pop-ups from this site in order to use the AutoUpdate service.


Products on your system 
Sound Blaster Audigy, DR release 2.12.1 

Status: No updates are necessary for your Creative product. 
Your system already has the latest versions installed. 

Note: All detachable products (e.g. products using a USB connection) must be connected to your PC and powered on to be detected by Creative Software AutoUpdate. 
If you would like to use Creative Software AutoUpdate to repeat the search for your Creative product(s), click here. 


If you would like to manually select updates for your Creative product(s), click here. _

Should I re-install the software from the CD??


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Total sound loss Creative Labs Audigy Sound Blaster 5.1 Please Help!*

Yes, try that.

But, I don't understand why AutoUpdate says:


> Status: No updates are necessary for your Creative product.
> Your system already has the latest versions installed.


if all drivers have been uninstalled. :4-dontkno


----------



## Bhavesh (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: Total sound loss Creative Labs Audigy Sound Blaster 5.1 Please Help!*

Ok, it's worked installing it the 2nd time after deleting some windows drivers that were on there. Thanks for your help! :wave:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Total sound loss Creative Labs Audigy Sound Blaster 5.1 Please Help!*

Great news! :smile:


----------



## canoncola (Sep 8, 2009)

Please please please let me know EXACTLY what you did, I'm battling Integrated audio (realteck) and Soundblaster 1394 drivers 
its ALL ****** up...

Any help greatly appreciated!!!ray:


----------

